# finding things hard and not understanding it all!!!!



## janine82 (Jun 14, 2012)

hi there,

wondering if any1 could help us, we live in Hertfordshire and we are having tests atm my blood tests came back that im not ovulating and my partners count came back low, i have a child and she is 5 but it took me 6 yrs to conceive her and my partner doesn't have any, i have been referred to a hospital to have more tests but my partner has been told he more than likely cant conceive, and that we wont receive any help, we really dont know where we stand,

any advice will be helpfull
many thanks in advance
janine 
xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun,

If ur pct does still offer funding, u may not meet the criteria as you have a daughter. 

I do know there are options to help u ovulate, but u'd have to get a male fertility consultant (andrologist) to see ur partner do bloods, more SA's and a scan to see possible reasons for any problems.

If u don't qualify for any help with IVF/ICSI egg sharing is an option where u donate 1/2 ur eggs for treatment at a reduced cost.

ICSI is usually advised for male factor.

Hope that helps, if not feel free to ask and I will answer if I can xx


----------



## janine82 (Jun 14, 2012)

hi hun, thanks for replying, i am already booked in to have scans and tests done and the doctor is lookin into if we r elligable for funding because of my partner not having children, but its lookin very unlikely, my friend is now goin through the egg sharing route and if things dont go our way then this is the route we will be goin down!

thank you so much for talkin to me
janine 
xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Janine- I do think the usual criteria is abit harsh as like uve stated ur partner doesn't have a child. I remember when pcts (mine included) stopped funding, some pcts changed the guidelines from -if u have no children living with u, to no living children (how cruel) you can always ask pcts and appeal if they refuse u, just don't know how long that takes.

I just about made my 1st tx before my pct stopped funding. I was lucky.

And a fellow ff who had egg shared said her view was "it could have easily been us that needed donated eggs" which I think is a good + way to approaching the egg share programme.

Ask ur gp if they can refer ur partner for further investigations, see if there is any reason for his low count etc, some times if it is hormone related they can offer drugs to help, or surgery if there is a blockage.

Hope all ur tests go well xx


----------



## janine82 (Jun 14, 2012)

many thanks for replying again, the doctor is lookin things for us, im not understanding some of these codes that u said hun if u could help me understand? like pcts? im sorry if i sound silly but im that new to al this i really dont understand, and yes i would quite happily share my eggs that does not bother me in the slightest i would hate to think someone is worse than me!! i would help any1 i could to have a baby.

many thanks hunni 
janine 
xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
No problem hun,
PCT is primary care trusts-who decide on funding, tx (if I've used that) is short for treatment.

Good luck with ur tests and I hope u get some luck with ur pct. Xx


----------



## janine82 (Jun 14, 2012)

ahhhh thank you hun!!! makes things a lot easier now!
thank you xxx


----------

